# Can't Detect Wacom USB tablet! (in /proc/bus/...)   [SOLVED]

## gator_baiter

I have earnestly followed several linuxwacom how to's, but regrettably I have yet to experience the "works like a charm" comclusion  :Sad:  : the tablet simply isn't being detected. I am running a gentoo 2.6.14-r5 kernel and trying to configure a Graphire3 USB tablet. The following appears when the system is booted with the tablet plugged in:

```
# cat /proc/bus/input/devices

...

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0005 Version=0100

N: Name="ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio1/input0

H: Handlers=mouse0

B: EV=7

B: KEY=70000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

B: REL=103

```

About the System:

Background: Compaq Presario laptop (v2305CA): Sempron mobile 3000+; 512MB; 80G.

I performed a Stage 1 on 3 Gentoo install using the Stage 1/3 Installation Guide and the regular docs.

Compiled the kernel with support for: event interface, intuos/graphire tablet support. 

Installed X and kde.

Installed linuxwacom with the sdk USE flag.

"But Something Was Wrong"

Unfortunately, when I tried to find where the tablet was mapped to it turned out that it wasn't being detected.  :Confused:   The only real change that I noticed when the tablet is plugged in is that the cursor will jerk slightly to the upper right when the touchpad is used--the tablet itself is inoperable in KDE.

I have scoured google and these forums for a similar situation, but the extensive search has come up short. Detection simply isn't an issue in most how-to's. Is there something glaring I may be missing? Suggestions much appreciated!Last edited by gator_baiter on Thu Feb 23, 2006 5:29 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

try this one:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2478951.html#2478951

----------

## gator_baiter

Thank you for the help. 

Everything went pretty well until step 10:

```
# modprobe evdev

FATAL: Module evdev not found.

# modprobe usbhid

# modprobe wacom

```

Still experiencing the same problems as the original post. If it is of any use, the following is also happening,

```
# ls /dev/input

mice     mouse0
```

Solution appears elusive  :Sad:  .

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *gator_baiter wrote:*   

> Thank you for the help. 
> 
> Everything went pretty well until step 10:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

that means that either you've not compiled evdev, or it's compiled built-in. In the first case, thou shalt build it. in the latter, it's not a problem.

Is the light on your tablet on? Does it work under M$ Windows? Does anything appear at the bottom of `dmesg` when you plug it in?

----------

## gator_baiter

The LED lights up, and changes colour when an event is fired just like in windows (except for the zero effect on the cursor orf course). The tablet also worked under FC4 and even the gentoo LiveCD.

Now for dmesg; the first bit will be the last lines outputted when booting with the tablet unplugged, followed by the changes when the tablet is plugged in:

```
# dmesg | less

...

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:14:6 disabled

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 5.10, id: 0x258eb1, caps:0xa04713/0x0

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics Touchpad on isa0060/serio1

...

usbmon: debugfs is not available

...

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

...

ehci_hdc 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

...

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

usbocore: registered new driver mdc800

drivers/usb/image/mdc800.c:: v0.7.5 (30/10/2000):USB Driver for Mustek MDC800 Digital Camera

...

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

(and now with the tablet plugged in, I make a few strokes)

# dmesg

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7;

psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio/input0 lost sync at byte 1

psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio/input0 lost sync at byte 1

psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio/input0 lost sync at byte 1

psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio/input0 lost sync at byte 1

psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio/input0 lost sync at byte 1

...

psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio/input0 lost sync at byte 1

psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio/input0 - driver resynched.

psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio/input0 lost sync at byte 1

...

psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio/input0 lost sync at byte 1

psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio/input0 lost sync at byte 4

psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio/input0 lost sync at byte 1

...
```

I don't have too many ~x86 use flags in my portage configuration files, so when trying to emerge xf86-input-evdev I'm having to unmask a lot of dependencies. Is this of any use?

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

my HOWTO doesn't ever mention emerging xf86-input-evdev, so probably you don't need it. And as a side note, psmouse.c doesn't seem to be in the kernel sources... so I presume that some external module is messing around.

----------

## gator_baiter

Is there anything that you suggest I should leave not checked off in make menuconfig? 

The only external thing that I have loaded with respect to pointing device drivers is the synaptics touchpad driver.   :Question:  Would this or anything similar that can be checked off when configuring the kernel be causing the evdev problem?

...And on a different note, a successful installation of linuxwacom will create the necessary entries in /dev/input, right?

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

yes, the touchpad is most probably the problem. Try disabling it.

----------

## wjb

After you emerge linuxwacom, I think you do need to rebuild the kernel again. You need the device to have an event handler before you can really get anywhere.

The docs at the Linux Wacom project in SourceForge, http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/howto/main ,eventually made sense.

It took me several weeks to get a Volito going last year. Still, it was worth it.

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *wjb wrote:*   

> After you emerge linuxwacom, I think you do need to rebuild the kernel again. You need the device to have an event handler before you can really get anywhere.

 

no, you don't. You just need to have the kernel patched with the most recent evdev.c and wacom.c from the linuxwacom package.

----------

## gator_baiter

Thanks for all the help so far Crusader, you've been very thorough.   :Very Happy: 

Is there any kind of (significant) possibility that things will become worse if I unmerge the touchpad drivers in the pursuit of making the tablet work? Any other factors you would suggest watching out for?

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

no, not really. Just remember to remove them (if needed) from xorg.conf.

----------

## wjb

[quote="CRV§ADER//KY"] *wjb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> no, you don't. You just need to have the kernel patched with the most recent evdev.c and wacom.c from the linuxwacom package.

 

 :Embarassed:  Ok, I've had a play around and a trawl through my notes and that seems to be the case.  I lose absolute positioning every now and again, and I've always assumed it was down to a kernel rebuild but its not. The cure is just to remerge linuxwacom.

----------

## gator_baiter

After unmerging, recompiling the kernel, and re-emerging everything related to this problem, I have finally gotten past the modprobe evdev problem. Of course, my progress didn't last after that.  :Sad:  What did you expect?

I am beginning to suspect that I am getting dumber, because I keep getting the following:

```
# dmesg

...

usbcore: registered new driver aiptek

drivers/usb/input/aiptek.c: v1.5 (May-15-2004): Bryan W. Headley/Chris Atenasio

drivers/usb/input/aiptek.c: Aiptek HyperPen USB Tablet Driver (Linux 2.6.x)

...
```

I must be doing something horribly wrong in the area of recompiling the kernel because I had disabled the above modules in menuconfig. When recompiling, the steps I go though are as follows:

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

[select options, exit]

# make && make bzImage modules modules_install

# mount /dev/hda7 /boot                  (I triple-boot so /boot is /dev/hda7)

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/vmlinuz

# shutdown -r now
```

Could someone please explain my mistakes to me?

This is causing me to have the wrong modules grab the tablet (if at all). Thus I still have no wacom entry in /dev/input.   :Confused: 

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *gator_baiter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # cd /usr/src/linux
> 
> ...

 

I assume you're also re-running lilo/grub then?

----------

## gator_baiter

Touché!

I have not been doing anything specific with grub. Could you please advise me on how to go about that? Thanks.

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

```
man grub
```

  :Rolling Eyes: 

sorry, but I use lilo

----------

## wjb

After you've rebuilt the kernel, you have to run lilo (no parameters) so lilo knows where to find your kernel on the disk. See http://www.control-escape.com/linux/lilo-cfg.html or similar.

If you are not doing this but something still boots then you're probably not using the kernel that you've just compiled.

It also suggests that your previous kernel is not called vmlinuz because it has not been overwritten by the new one.

Take a look at your /etc/lilo.conf file before you do anything.

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

wjb, read again, he doesn't use lilo.

----------

## wjb

Then the file to look at is /boot/grub/grub.conf. Grub does not need to be rerun after rebuilding the kernel.

----------

## gator_baiter

 :Rolling Eyes:  Actually, that is one of the major reasons for my confusion: my grub.conf file does point to /boot/vmlinuz on /dev/hda7, or (hd0,6).

I had said that I didn't do anything specific with grub is because, being a n00b, I assume that if grub.conf points to a kernel image which you overwrite with a new one, your machine will now boot to the new kernel. Isn't it so with lilo?  :Confused: 

----------

## gator_baiter

Still no luck with the kernel. But when I do resolve the issue of kernel recompilation, I have a question about the inputs it should accept: should I explicityl disable any PS/2 input modules before re-attempting a linuxwacom configuration? Do such modules normally interfere?

I am concerned that if I cannot have my touchpad working, that would cause problems starting X and would squander any gains in tablet detection. 

Any suggestions?

----------

## wjb

You've probably thought of these already but I'll ask anyway...

Did you really set the options you thought? - run the make menuconfig again and check they are still there.

Did the build complete correctly? - check the date of the bzImage file is reasonable.

Is the grub.conf having any effect? - change something that will be visible (a title), reboot, and check for the change.

----------

## gator_baiter

It more or less works now.  :Very Happy: 

...But I am nonetheless puzzled: I only know that I unmerged and re-emerged xorg-x11 and linuxwacom before doing a kernel recompile.

After copying bzImage and rebooting I still got errors for modprobe usbhid and linuxwacom. So I gave up for a little while.

Today, when I booted into Gentoo, the tablet was detected in /proc/bus/input/devices

I started X to check it out and it was working with absolute positioning and buttons (but no pressure sensitivity).

The curious thing is that I have no idea how this all happened, and furthermore, I can't find xorg.conf!

How do I document and save my settings? Do I risk losing the functionality?

P.S. Moderators/Admins: I would like to investigate the detection matter a bit further before this is somehow declared fixed. Thanks.

----------

## wjb

```
# locate xorg.conf

...

/etc/X11/xorg.conf.example

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

...

```

You can edit any of your posts, so its down to you to edit the title of the first post to add [SOLVED] when you're happy.

----------

## gator_baiter

The problem was with the kernel options, it seems. The kernel with which I originally tried to configure linuxwacom had some of the input device drivers disabled...something that is or is close to "OHCI" support. This was more obscure and should not be a major problem for anyone trying to configure their tablet.  :Very Happy: 

----------

